# Australian Federal Reserve



## soopi49 (6 September 2009)

Hello all,
Can anyone tell me if the AFR is owned by us or is it a private banking organization like the Federal bank in the USA?

thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 September 2009)

*Re: Austrailian Federal Reserve*

Maybe you could get greater understanding by looking at,

www.rba.gov.au

under GOVERNANCE AND ACCOUNTABILITY OF THE RBA.


----------



## Mr J (6 September 2009)

Australian Federal Reserve, AFR? Have you just watched one of those "History of the Fed" internet documentaries?


----------



## jono1887 (6 September 2009)

maybe he's referring to the American Federal Reserve?


----------



## Beej (7 September 2009)

In Australia the central bank is called the Reserve Bank of Australia (RBA). We are actually a different country to the US!  Here's a link with info on the history of the RBA:

http://www.rba.gov.au/AboutTheRBA/History/history_of_the_rba.html


Cheers,

Beej


----------



## Samtheman (31 March 2014)

I know this is an old thread but w/e. The fed in America in text books they will say is semi-privately owned with some element of government mixed in there and they have some nice double speak on their website too, Edward Griffin has a good talk on youtube called 'The creature from Jekyll island' about the fed in US it appears it was started by the worlds wealthiest bankers/business man though he doesnt provide much data (i have no problem believing myself it is privately owned and is the biggest scam in history but its hard to find data on such a thing). Either way it is clear the US government has to go to the fed to borrow money which would put them at the mercy of the fed ( it costs 13.1 cents to print a 100$ US note per their website). Its quite amazing really that they can just print money. There is a few good looking books on amazon on the fed too. So presumably the RBA is privately owned too. BTW you can check out the large % of former fed board members/chairmen and how they are jewish, i have just bought a book with specific excerpts from the Talmud which is the book jews rate higher than the Torah (first 5 books of Hebrew bible) and its anti christian hate in it, peoples reviews on Amazon claimed that it will give insight into the minds of Bernanke/Greenspan etc so looking forward to that.


----------



## banco (31 March 2014)

Samtheman said:


> I know this is an old thread but w/e. The fed in America in text books they will say is semi-privately owned with some element of government mixed in there and they have some nice double speak on their website too, Edward Griffin has a good talk on youtube called 'The creature from Jekyll island' about the fed in US it appears it was started by the worlds wealthiest bankers/business man though he doesnt provide much data (i have no problem believing myself it is privately owned and is the biggest scam in history but its hard to find data on such a thing). Either way it is clear the US government has to go to the fed to borrow money which would put them at the mercy of the fed ( it costs 13.1 cents to print a 100$ US note per their website). Its quite amazing really that they can just print money. There is a few good looking books on amazon on the fed too. So presumably the RBA is privately owned too. BTW you can check out the large % of former fed board members/chairmen and how they are jewish, i have just bought a book with specific excerpts from the Talmud which is the book jews rate higher than the Torah (first 5 books of Hebrew bible) and its anti christian hate in it, peoples reviews on Amazon claimed that it will give insight into the minds of Bernanke/Greenspan etc so looking forward to that.




When you start talking about the JEWS and the Federal Reserve you know you are on the road to losing your mind.


----------



## robusta (31 March 2014)

So how come the President gets to appoint the board?


----------



## DeepState (31 March 2014)

robusta said:


> So how come the President gets to appoint the board?




The President gets to nominate.  But this nomination is subject to Congressional approval.  Larry Summers was Obama's original pick over Yellen for Fed Chair but this was 'yanked' when it was clear he would not overcome GOP objection, for example.  This check and balance, together with rotation of terms as voters on the FOMC and mismatch in terms etc. is intended to provide some measure of independence.  The US Fed, it must be said, is not regarded as a particularly independent central bank in the scheme of things given the propensity for political influence.  On the other hand, the manner in which each member goes about talking about their views and rationale for votes adds a lot of transparency which is unavailable from places like the AFR/RBA, BoE etc..

The Australian Federal Reserve, that fictitious beast, is much more independent and removed from political pressure.

Cheers


----------



## Samtheman (4 April 2014)

Heres Alan Greenspan describing who owns the fed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ9jd30uNjE


Any good books/links on the Australian fed DeepState? Sounds interesting.


----------

